# Track saws



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I am new here and new to woodworking from a wheelchair. Handling and ripping 4 x 8 sheets on a table saw was always trying for me when I could walk. But now sitting in this darn chair (although I am thankful for it) it seems impossible to me. I am looking at track saws and also maybe making a DIY track system. I saw a neat one on YouTube.

My question is: Has anyone here used or own a track saw and does it work for ripping sheets of plywood to size? And also do you get a smooth, non tear out cut on the saw side of the board?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chuck

Because your in the wheelchair I would suggest a panel saw setup, you can buy one or make your own from plans and kits..you can build it to suit your needs.  here's just one of many..

Shop Built Panel Saw Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools

==========




Chuck-grmi said:


> I am new here and new to woodworking from a wheelchair. Handling and ripping 4 x 8 sheets on a table saw was always trying for me when I could walk. But now sitting in this darn chair (although I am thankful for it) it seems impossible to me. I am looking at track saws and also maybe making a DIY track system. I saw a neat one on YouTube.
> 
> My question is: Has anyone here used or own a track saw and does it work for ripping sheets of plywood to size? And also do you get a smooth, non tear out cut on the saw side of the board?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> Because your in the wheelchair I would suggest a panel saw setup,


Thanks.

I hadn't thought of that. I looked at the link. I will check it out further.

Thanks again

Chuck


----------



## 29394 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think BJ's suggestion was excellent. In response to your question regarding track saws, I have and use a Festool tracksaw exactly for the purpose you mentioned, cutting and resizing plywood. It's much easier for a person working alone to handle full sheets of plywood. Plus, it very accurate and the cuts are truly splinter free and with a shop vac attached it's almost dust free.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

wdmastr said:


> I have and use a Festool tracksaw exactly for the purpose you mentioned, cutting and resizing plywood. It's much easier for a person working alone to handle full sheets of plywood. Plus, it very accurate and the cuts are truly splinter free and with a shop vac attached it's almost dust free.


Thanks

That is good to know about the Festool. Handling the plywood sheets is going to be the hard part. That is why I ave been looking at track saws.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chuck

Handling the plywood sheets is the hard part for us all, but here's a tool that may help with the job, see link below, that why the panel saw makes it easy to just slide it off the truck and right into the panel saw rack...you can also build a track saw cutting table but getting to the center of the panel is a real PITA....but I think you will get a kick out of the link below 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Joke a Day

Be careful what you wish for 

=======



Chuck-grmi said:


> Thanks
> 
> That is good to know about the Festool. Handling the plywood sheets is going to be the hard part. That is why I ave been looking at track saws.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Yeah! That will work


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Chuck-grmi said:


> I am new here and new to woodworking from a wheelchair. Handling and ripping 4 x 8 sheets on a table saw was always trying for me when I could walk. But now sitting in this darn chair (although I am thankful for it) it seems impossible to me. I am looking at track saws and also maybe making a DIY track system. I saw a neat one on YouTube.
> 
> My question is: Has anyone here used or own a track saw and does it work for ripping sheets of plywood to size? And also do you get a smooth, non tear out cut on the saw side of the board?
> 
> ...


Chuck, I have no experience with track saws but for my entire "career" as a router user I have been confined to a wheelchair. I know exactly whereof you speak when you write "this darn chair (although I am thankful for it)". 

I will shortly be confronted with a very similar issue to the one you describe. All I have however is a circular saw and some straight edges so I thank you for starting this thread and I will be following it with great interest.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

In addition to Bj's suggestion, you may want to take a look at something this. It does offer an accessory for circular saws and routers, if this is all you have.

All-In-One Clamp Guides, While Supplies Last! - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> In addition to Bj's suggestion, you may want to take a look at something this. It does offer an accessory for circular saws and routers, if this is all you have.


That clamp guide must be a good one. I see that they're all sold out


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

mftha said:


> Chuck, I have no experience with track saws but for my entire "career" as a router user I have been confined to a wheelchair. I know exactly whereof you speak when you write "this darn chair (although I am thankful for it)".
> 
> I will shortly be confronted with a very similar issue to the one you describe. All I have however is a circular saw and some straight edges so I thank you for starting this thread and I will be following it with great interest.


Thanks Tom

Right now I am designing the benches and router table to accept a wheelchair, putting a "Bill of Materials" together and ordering the lumber. This looks like a project and a 1/2. I think I am going to have to call in some help.

The track saw really interests me. The price doesn't. I have looked at a couple of DIY tracks that I am checking out.

Will keep in touch

Chuck


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chuck..

a little food for thought:

YouTube - Free DIY Track Saw Demo.avi

YouTube - DIY Track Saw (comparable to Festool and Dewalt)


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Chuck..
> 
> a little food for thought:




Thanks

The one I have seen but the 2nd one with the wood guide rail I hadn't. It is amazing what one can find on YouTube. I am really leaning towards making one of those and trying it before I write that check for a commercial track saw.

Thanks for the links

Chuck


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Chuck,

The panel saw will work well. 

As an EHS (Env, Health and Safety) Manager - I have work to build accomodations for specific jobs for employees who have minimal of no use of legs.

One of the most important things to consider is the frequency with which you will be doing the task, other environmental factors/conditions, as well as other available resources.

I own a Festool track saw and think it would work well for you. If you have a truck - in the summer you can actually use your tailgate and a sawghorse in the drive-way to actually cut your panels down to size. I have done this myself. It can also possibly be down in an oversized garage. 

Heck - I know one contractor who commnly does it with a straght edge and a Dewalt 18V Circular saw. Typically he is cutting oversized doors 9up to 11') as opposed to panels. 

The beautiful part is it allows you to take advantage of sliding as opposed to having to lift the panels. 

I will admit that I now have a Festool bias, but it hard to use their Tracksaw and not be impressed. I rough and final cut sheet goods on with my tracksaw. 

Many track saw owners place the sheets on top of styreform panels and break it down to size right on there shop floor. 

I would recommend keeping at chair height - so maybe you can fine a lumber cart and break it down right on the cart. 

If you get (2) 2x or 4x pieces of stock about 5 ft long and attach it to a shop wall where it can swivel down at 90 degrees and space them 5-6 feet apart. You can nail sheet of styreform to them. The unit can fold up agains the wall when not it use. 

To use it simply lower the unit so its perpendencular to the wall and slide the sheet off teh cart onto the platform. You can use this as a ripping station for sheet goods. 

Just throwing out ideas.

Good Luck - keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Chuck-grmi said:


> That clamp guide must be a good one. I see that they're all sold out



This is the unfortunate case with Rocklers. However, the bright side is, check with Grizzly, Eagle America and possibly Woodcraft. I believe they sell the same item. Might be cheaper, might be higher, just depends on who is selling and if they have a sale going on.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

taxque said:


> Chuck,
> 
> The panel saw will work well.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Thanks

That's some good information. I like ideas.

That sentence of yours about "One of the most important things to consider is the frequency with which you will be doing the task" is one I consider a lot. Once I get all the cabinets, benches and tables built, I probably won't have much use for the track saw or panel saw. That's why the DIY track have a great appeal to me. I am probably talking about a total of 8 sheets of plywood.
Decisions...Decisions












...AND HAMLIN



Hamlin said:


> This is the unfortunate case with Rocklers. However, the bright side is, check with Grizzly, Eagle America and possibly Woodcraft. I believe they sell the same item. Might be cheaper, might be higher, just depends on who is selling and if they have a sale going on.


Thanks,

I will check those other places out


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Check this monster out.
You just press the button and it does the cutting by itself. No need for a long reaching arm.
YouTube - Mafell PSS3100e Panel Saw


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Chuck..
> 
> a little food for thought:
> 
> ...


Bill,
Thank you for these two Utube videos. 
Very interesting. May need to invest in another circular saw and make my Skil Worm drive a dedicated panel cutter.
Gene


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

gav said:


> Check this monster out.
> You just press the button and it does the cutting by itself. No need for a long reaching arm.
> YouTube - Mafell PSS3100e Panel Saw


Now that is the saw to buy. And it's only 2,021 Lira too.
Lets see. I have 8 sheets of plywood to cut...maybe 9

I do love that push button feature though.

What I really need is some extra money


----------



## 29394 (Aug 8, 2009)

Chuck, If 8 or 9 sheets of ply is all you need to cut why don't you just ask your lumber yard what they'd charge to cut them for you? I ran a lumber yard for years and we charged for doing just about everything including cutting plywood. Try approaching your yard and see what they'd charge to cut the ply for you, you might be surprised. There's nothing particulary thrilling about cutting plywood to size anyway. Save your money and woodworking skills for the other stuff that's more interesting and enjoyable. 
Randy


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

wdmastr said:


> Chuck, If 8 or 9 sheets of ply is all you need to cut why don't you just ask your lumber yard what they'd charge to cut them for you? I ran a lumber yard for years and we charged for doing just about everything including cutting plywood. Try approaching your yard and see what they'd charge to cut the ply for you, you might be surprised. There's nothing particulary thrilling about cutting plywood to size anyway. Save your money and woodworking skills for the other stuff that's more interesting and enjoyable.
> Randy


On the other side of this coin (no disrespect intended Chuck!!) I've had a high end yard Screw up cuts. I purchased a 18"' X 12/4 X 12' piece of oak. asked that it be cut into 3 four foot sections. What I got was 4 three foot sectioins. The reply was "thats what YOU said you wanted"..I probably shouldn't "judge" all yards by this measure.. but it happens..

.and I have yet to have a big box store cut sheet goods to exact specs. For them, close is
pretty much good enough. I've had this happen often enough for work, that I'd never even consider a personal purchase and have them cut it for me.

bill


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuck,While I like the clamps at Rockler these are much better built and if you,ll check out my write up you,ll see a lot more folks here a getting these rather than the Rocklers and their always available. Check out the video at the bottom of the page and I think you,ll have to admit its a much better system as it actually bolts to the track, Take care and hope your happy with whatever your choice maybe,.., Straight Edge Clamps - Peachtree Woodworking Supply


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

gav said:


> Check this monster out.
> You just press the button and it does the cutting by itself. No need for a long reaching arm.
> YouTube - Mafell PSS3100e Panel Saw



There is a slight issue or two with this saw. Is this sold in the states? Doubtful as of yet and possibly quite expensive. Also, if a person is in a wheel chair, I think someone, such as an engineer has overlooked the fact that, this will interfere with setting this up. Especially if you are intending to rip in half. Standing and reaching to get to the 2' mark is one thing, try it sitting down. I'm not saying this is a bad saw or idea, just the purpose for which the possibility of use, ie., someone in a wheelchair, is NOT good.

Even the "all-in-one-clamps" and as the one tommyt suggested, IMHO, aren't really the best solution to the OP. These are quite easily damaged and very difficult at best to "fix" that damage. I have a Bora clamp, all aluminum, too fragile IMHO, for it's design... is the same as any other straight edge clamp, flimsy.

Having a yard cut the pieces for you IS the best option but, as Bill has stated, be very watchful and careful of how they cut it for you. You tell them one thing, they'll do quite the opposite of what you asked.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I,m gonna disagree with you here on the clamps here,s why. Shown in the picture below is my Delta 43-120 Shaper with the clamp attached to it. I lifted that shaper off the ground on 1 edge with that clamp and pressure from it alone. Its far from flimsy, matter of fact it is extremely ridgid IMO, but the proof is there in living color and I would have no reason to lie about it here. Show me another clamp that can do that. Maybe the Bora,s and Rockler a re a thinner cheaper clamps but these peachtree pro clamps by far are a superior product to at least the Rockler and I have seen it,.., Router Forums


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tommyt654 said:


> I,m gonna disagree with you here on the clamps here,s why. Shown in the picture below is my Delta 43-120 Shaper with the clamp attached to it. I lifted that shaper off the ground on 1 edge with that clamp and pressure from it alone. Its far from flimsy, matter of fact it is extremely ridgid IMO, but the proof is there in living color and I would have no reason to lie about it here. Show me another clamp that can do that. Maybe the Bora,s and Rockler a re a thinner cheaper clamps but these peachtree pro clamps by far are a superior product to at least the Rockler and I have seen it,.., Router Forums



Perhaps, it still leaves a "setup" issue for someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## 29394 (Aug 8, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> On the other side of this coin (no disrespect intended Chuck!!) I've had a high end yard Screw up cuts. I purchased a 18"' X 12/4 X 12' piece of oak. asked that it be cut into 3 four foot sections. What I got was 4 three foot sectioins. The reply was "thats what YOU said you wanted"..I probably shouldn't "judge" all yards by this measure.. but it happens..
> 
> .and I have yet to have a big box store cut sheet goods to exact specs. For them, close is
> pretty much good enough. I've had this happen often enough for work, that I'd never even consider a personal purchase and have them cut it for me.
> ...


Bill, Sounds like that your cutting request was a verbal one. I can't speak for other yards around the country but we always wrote work orders for any kind of mill work, cuts, doors, korbels, etc, etc. All cuts, regardless if it were lumber or plywood dimensions were shown on the work order and intialed by the customer. 90% of the time if there was a problem, it was generally the customer's measuring error. We generally recut for them anyway at no charge. No, I don't think you can judge all yards by your experience, nor would I ever even consider buying cabinet or furniture grade lumber from a Big Box store. 
I would not suggest to Chuck or anyone else to count on a lumber yard to do extremely precise cuts. I think for anyone to expect precision cuts from a lumber yard is asking for trouble. Just too many variables in rules and measures, in fact story sticks are better than measurements anyway. I was suggesting that a yard simply be used to get the plywood cut to sizes that could be handle by a person in a chair. Once they are in managable sizes he or she can then do the precise cutting on a table saw with guard and splitter in place and push through the saw using an appropriate push stick to an outfeed table. All within reach of a person in a chair. 
My concern for Chuch or anyone else in a chair is the possible danger of over reaching and placing themselves in harms way.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you guys

I really appreciate all these comments, ideas and web sites to visit.

I got the design of the benches and router table done.

I also got out to my shop yesterday to check things out and I have a lot of tear down of existing benches and tables and rebuilding to do. That I definitely can't do myself. 

I like the idea of having the lumber yard ripping the 4 x 8 sheets. My thoughts right now are to bring a guy in to help with the tear outs and have him rip the sheets.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Chuck,

How ablout an update - how are things going? Don't know if you decided for/against the track saw but Toolsplus has the dewalt cordess unit for $245.00.

Greg


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

taxque said:


> Chuck,
> 
> How ablout an update - how are things going? Don't know if you decided for/against the track saw but Toolsplus has the dewalt cordess unit for $245.00.
> 
> Greg


Thanks for asking,

Didn't get much done at all this summer. Heat is my worst enemy and this summer has been the hottest. But, fall is coming and hopefully cooler temps. I did get the cabinets designed and bill of materials done.

I see that the cordless DeWalt track saw is on sale but adding the cost of the track itself back in brings the price back up plus I got batteries to replace on all my cordless drills now and those things aren't cheap. I did buy a new corded Makita 3/8 keyless drill. 

I decided to make a cutting board I saw on YouTube and get a friend to rip the 4 x 8 sheets. I did look at lowering my 10" Craftman Tablesaw for use with a wheelchair but decided against it. So I am going to sell it instead.

Hopefully I can actually get something built this fall.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

I am with you can't wait on the cooler weather - thanks for the update.

Greg


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got a Dewalt tracksaw and love it. It really makes breaking down sheets and straight lining lumber really easy. If you have need of one, I would highly suggest getting the Dewalt.


----------



## jezzz (Jan 19, 2011)

I have seen some videos on Youtube with tag of "Track saws" where i also noticed tools with different sizes used for wood working. By the way i am totally inspired with your work discipline on wheel chair


----------

